
Cambridge Analytica CEO Talks about Trump, Hillary and the Future - imartin2k
https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/06/cambridge-analytica-ceo-talks-to-techcrunch-about-trump-hilary-and-the-future/
======
tontonius
Love this guy! Very refreshing answers

